# Epic Mornings And Consistent Fishing With The Big Girls



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

With the awesome summer we've been having, catching these big Trout in the 28"-30" mark have not been uncommon for my clients . Wading the flats or drifting the deeper water have both been producing well using plastics and or gulp under a rattle cork for those that don't want to throw a plastic. This morning we had 3 fish over the 28"-29" mark all within a 100 yard area and within 30 minutes of each other while drifting throwing plastics, it was truly awesome for Shelby as she landed her personal best today which all were released to live another day . The fishing has been awesome and very consistent with the Trout, Reds and Flounder and a banner year no doubt. Give me a shout for a great day on the bay, you won't forget the times out here and remember to take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors ! 
The 17th , 20th, 25th and 26th are open for July . For other available dates just give me a shout and I'll get you out here on the water . Thanks For Reading The Report. 
Capt. Hollis Forrester 
979-236-3115 
www.fishingmatagordabay.com 
[email protected] 
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

